# Made my first trap today-patterned from a cut out hive box



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

You can see the slide in piece of foam board at the bottom, european style top inner cover to keep bees from propolising the lid and maintain a true seal if the wood warps a little.










Since the box's are new, I dribbled melted wax on the inside and burned it into the wood-also sprayed the interior with Mann Lake Pro Health and burned it into the cedar & wax. Smells amazing.
It was nice to have something to use my cull wood for. A little bit of flaws here and there don't really show once you get it burned and finished though..Add Handles and hangers and it wil be done!
I have a while before I can put it to use..I will give a report ASAP>


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

Front view:









Side view:









Lid and front opening will need a hook and eye to keep them closed:


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

Heres the normal type..holds 7 frames. (I had to shim the back out with 2x2's to allow for the hindged top to open) To allow for different mounting options, there is a Hole for a rope(piece of 3/4 PVC in the 1" hole for strength) or place for a ratchett strap










six newer foundationless and wired frames and one old brood comb in the middle



















These should blend in well with trees and branches to avoid vandalism.


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

Transfer or cycle in mini frames and full sized frames with this part-screw into your standard box to hold you mini frames:









Forget the angle though..just make it straight.


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

An interesting note: Last year some of the game wardens and forest service folks found a high number of the wood duck houses filled with honeybees. Wood duck house looks like this:


----------



## Beregondo (Jun 21, 2011)

Very nice.
They *do* look like they will be unobtrusive.
I am intending to relocate to Portland in April/May.
If things go as planned, perhaps we (along with minx, eastsidebuzz and the others) ought to have 
"The Great Pacific Northwest Swarm Ketching Kontest"


----------



## Beregondo (Jun 21, 2011)

BTW, I've enjoyed your posts and your website


----------

